# WMA in iTunes or WMA to MP3



## HeliAnimal (Jul 14, 2006)

From what i understand there is no way to let iTunes play WMA? Is there a nice free program for converting to MP3? THanks everyone


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 14, 2006)

The *QuickTime Player* will play WMA if you have *Flip4Mac* installed.


----------



## HeliAnimal (Jul 14, 2006)

I need to conver them cause i don't want to just play them I want them in my playlist in iTunes. Thanks


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 14, 2006)

Short answer: Use EasyWMA.

Long answer: See http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1314666 or search the forum for other threads on this issue.


----------



## Ashka (Jul 18, 2006)

Easy Way: just add them to the iTunes Library via Add to Library or Import via the iTunes file menu.
I have Flip for Mac installed. Most of my MP3's in iTunes were WMP format.
OSX 10.4.7


----------



## alex.lyons (Apr 14, 2007)

try this
http://www.wma-mp3.org/
nice and easy


----------



## WeR1Family (Dec 14, 2007)

From: http://www.apple.com/itunes/hottips/#convertingwma 
But very strange i couldnt manage to do so:

*Converting WMA Files*
In iTunes for Windows, you can convert your unprotected WMA files to AAC files (or whatever file format is chosen in the Importing pane of iTunes Preferences) without changing the original WMA file. Simply drag the WMA files into your library in iTunes and iTunes does the grunt work, converting them for you. Windows Media Player 9 or later must be installed to convert unprotected WMA files. Protected WMA files cannot be converted.

Also, Download Flip4Mac free  here. 

Extra: Add WMA to files iTunes


----------



## Digital FX (Jan 21, 2008)

There a small freeware program called "switch" that can convert WMA's to mp3's as well as other format. Its easy to use and free so I recommend looking it up.


----------



## Natobasso (Jan 21, 2008)

Or use Audacity; if it will open the WMA file, you can export an mp3:
http://versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/15063


----------



## harold89 (Sep 15, 2010)

I tried Switch but had problems getting it to run. All2MP3 works really well, very easy for a Mac newbie like me to use.


----------



## bourne (Apr 14, 2011)

Switch worked perfectly for me converting a wma file to mp3.


----------



## burkett (Jun 28, 2011)

That works only on the Windows version of iTunes. For Macs, try MP3 Converter for Mac. Of course, it's better to re-rip the tracks if possible, to ensure the best quality.


----------



## shelby49 (Nov 4, 2012)

Old thread, but still very useful. I too looked for a converter for mp3 
for ages and stumbled across your forum,I tried using switch today on some WMA files and it gave me an error saying that mp3 was not able to open as power pc apps are no longer supported ??


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 4, 2012)

Unfortunately, Switch is not a universal or Intel app, and will not work with Lion or Mountain Lion.

Have you looked at Audacity?


----------



## DeltaMac (Nov 5, 2012)

I did find the intel version of Switch. The download is not very simple to find. It's on this page: http://www.nchsoftware.com/download/index.html
the correct file name is switchmaci.zip (not switchmac.zip)


----------

